# 8v plumbing techniques with Spare



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

*Battery relocation, air ride & spare tire?*

Can it all be done?
I plan to be a false floor and keep my spare tire. I want to relocate my battery back there also, but I don't want just have the battery box sitting on top of the floor; looks out of place. I rather hide it under the floor completely.
Has anyone done this? Any tips/battery specs on how to accomplish this? Seems like the floor would have to be pretty high in order to do this.
I checked the pictures in the management/hatch threads, but not much of a help really. 

EDIT BUMP:
Well I have all my parts for my air build except the aero sports and fittings. The bags have been purchased and I am just waiting to order my fittings.
I have been going over this for a couple days now and I am not sure the best way to achieve this without sacrificing simplicity. 
My original goal was to mount the valves to the tank like BradenE did with his:
http://i17.photobucket.com/alb...1.jpg
Now there are 2 problems with this, since I am running the autopilot, I would need to add an additional t-fitting to the end of the last valve to t in my transducer for the auto pilot.
I was talking to Andrew at ORT about this and he is concerned with all the weight being put on the tank fittings and such. I completely agree with him, but since I want to keep my spare I am very limited with options.
My plan is to have everything on PTC fittings so everything can disconnect quickly, move my tank and lift my spare up. If I just strung the valves normal (2 4 valve strings) it seems like it would be harder to accomplish the task of having everything "clean" and easily disconnected to access my spare.
Now I also saw this option: http://i70.photobucket.com/alb...6.jpg
It seems like that could also work, but then again he is also using a manifold not valves.

I am mainly asking if anyone has any other examples of this? Either string long strings from the tank (to comfort me in knowing the threads on the tank/fittings will be able to handle the weight) or setups that are routed accordingly that can still use the spare.
I know a lot of people usually don't keep their spares, but its something I am not willing to do without just in case *knock on wood*. I have done tons of sketches in hopes figure something out that will still let me put my battery back in my hatch also. (not on top, but I plan on cutting out a shape for the battery in the false floor)

Please if anyone has any suggestions or comments please feel free to come forward. I have checked the search function for days and the management thread, but nothing to concrete was found other than the 2 examples posted above.
I hate this like my second topic about my false floor/spare/battery, but its different now that I have all the components in front of me.


_Modified by Jester2893 at 5:28 PM 2-25-2010_


----------



## najob08 (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: Battery relocation, air ride & spare tire? (Jester2893)*

If you don't plan on trying to hide the tank I think you will be just fine.


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: Battery relocation, air ride & spare tire? (najob08)*

It can be done with the spare, as far as the battery might have to change some things up a bit.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Battery relocation, air ride & spare tire? (dorbritz)*



dorbritz said:


> It can be done with the spare, as far as the battery might have to change some things up a bit.
> QUOTE]
> Would you acually attemp to use the spare if needed?
> That would suck trying to get to it.


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: Battery relocation, air ride & spare tire? ([email protected])*

it's pretty easy to access.
move the tank forward and rotate the false floor up to access spare.
I think being stuck on the side of the road with out a spare would suck for most people so it might be worth it.

side note-I don't run a spare unless for long distance travels. I just throw it in the back.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Battery relocation, air ride & spare tire? (dorbritz)*

Ahh you left the airline's and wiring long so it can rotate. It looks very neat for having extra travel.


----------



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I planned on having it setup like this with the tank partially showing.
http://i70.photobucket.com/alb...4.jpg

Looks like there is not other option, but moving the spare tire as my car is a DD and I see getting a smaller battery and cause my car not to start or something since I will be running a new radio and all the air stuff.


----------



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

*FV-QR*

bump please,

Well I have all my parts for my air build except the aero sports and fittings. The bags have been purchased and I am just waiting to order my fittings.
I have been going over this for a couple days now and I am not sure the best way to achieve this without sacrificing simplicity. 
My original goal was to mount the valves to the tank like BradenE did with his:
http://i17.photobucket.com/alb...1.jpg
Now there are 2 problems with this, since I am running the autopilot, I would need to add an additional t-fitting to the end of the last valve to t in my transducer for the auto pilot.
I was talking to Andrew at ORT about this and he is concerned with all the weight being put on the tank fittings and such. I completely agree with him, but since I want to keep my spare I am very limited with options.
My plan is to have everything on PTC fittings so everything can disconnect quickly, move my tank and lift my spare up. If I just strung the valves normal (2 4 valve strings) it seems like it would be harder to accomplish the task of having everything "clean" and easily disconnected to access my spare.
Now I also saw this option: http://i70.photobucket.com/alb...6.jpg
It seems like that could also work, but then again he is also using a manifold not valves.

I am mainly asking if anyone has any other examples of this? Either string long strings from the tank (to comfort me in knowing the threads on the tank/fittings will be able to handle the weight) or setups that are routed accordingly that can still use the spare.
I know a lot of people usually don't keep their spares, but its something I am not willing to do without just in case *knock on wood*. I have done tons of sketches in hopes figure something out that will still let me put my battery back in my hatch also. (not on top, but I plan on cutting out a shape for the battery in the false floor)

Please if anyone has any suggestions or comments please feel free to come forward. I have checked the search function for days and the management thread, but nothing to concrete was found other than the 2 examples posted above. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Jester2893 at 5:39 PM 2-25-2010_


----------



## CiDirkona (May 1, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Jester2893)*

Have you thought about cutting down the 'hump' and using an audi spare tire/wheel narrow donut? Since you'd be on air, it doesn't matter as much that it's not the right height (although to save your diff, better if you move it to the back.)


----------



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Hmm I am a little confused on what your saying? I think your think the MK5 golf not the MK4 because the spare tire section is not a hump like the mk5 just more of a hole.
If thats not what your talking about please elaborate? 
Thanks.


----------



## BradenE (Aug 25, 2005)

*FV-QR*









do ittt


----------



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Haha, yes thats exactly how I wanted to run them, but [email protected] mentioned it might strain the threads on the fittings of the tank because I would need to add an extra t fitting to the valve strings for my transducers for the auto pilot.


----------



## BradenE (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Jester2893)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jester2893* »_Haha, yes thats exactly how I wanted to run them, but [email protected] mentioned it might strain the threads on the fittings of the tank because I would need to add an extra t fitting to the valve strings for my transducers for the auto pilot. 

what do you man by transducers? pressure sender? if so they really dont weigh that much, but I'm running no gauges currently (cause im a poor college student) but I was going to T off one of the lines running vertical, under the spare, and run them all from under there.


----------



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Yes, pressure senders I forgot the name for them lol. (The manual calls them transducers so thats what I knew them as haha)
Yea, I was just afraid of the additional T fitting that would be needed for pressure senders adding the extra weight.
Andrew is in the process of setting me up with a valve package for a setup similar to yours so we will see how this works out. Yea I thought of t-ing the pressure senders right into the lines, but it seemed too much of a hassle to t them into the lines and have them just hanging there.


----------



## MKVdubbin (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Battery relocation, air ride & spare tire? (Jester2893)*

Im planning a similar set up with my MKV jetta. I dont want to have to put my spare on a roof rack when I travel and not having one is insane to me. What if you get a flat and zombies come you gonna call AAA no your gonna die. Im thinking of doing a false floor to house air lines, manegment, valves, and such and im gonna build my compressor(one viair 444c) into a visible enclosure in what is now a cubby. also im mounting my tank upside down to the top of the trunk so I dont lose the ability to put long objects in my car(snowboards and so forth). Obviously that trick doesnt work with GTIs. how hot do compressors get when they run should I be concerned about ventilation other then intake air? mabye a computer fan could help that oh well food for thought http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BradenE (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: Battery relocation, air ride & spare tire? (MKVdubbin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKVdubbin* »_Im planning a similar set up with my MKV jetta. I dont want to have to put my spare on a roof rack when I travel and not having one is insane to me. What if you get a flat and zombies come you gonna call AAA no your gonna die. Im thinking of doing a false floor to house air lines, manegment, valves, and such and im gonna build my compressor(one viair 444c) into a visible enclosure in what is now a cubby. also im mounting my tank upside down to the top of the trunk so I dont lose the ability to put long objects in my car(snowboards and so forth). Obviously that trick doesnt work with GTIs. how hot do compressors get when they run should I be concerned about ventilation other then intake air? mabye a computer fan could help that oh well food for thought http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

the compressors get stupid hot, and yes people have toyed with putting fans in for ventilation which is always a good idea, with the way mine are mounted do you think putting sound deadening is an OK idea? I can imagine sound deadening acts as a heat trapper too


----------



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *BradenE* »_
the compressors get stupid hot, and yes people have toyed with putting fans in for ventilation which is always a good idea, with the way mine are mounted do you think putting sound deadening is an OK idea? I can imagine sound deadening acts as a heat trapper too










I think since yours are not in a separate compartment you should be good, if you had sectioned out an area for the compressor then I could see there being a problem.

Looks like I figured out the way to setup my valves. Ill be "t-ing" into the bag lines, but the t's will have a female port on the side so I can screw my pressure senders in and they won't just be flopping around and everything.


----------



## GnarPassatWagon (Mar 7, 2009)

or you can be like me and throw your spare on the roof rack


----------



## MKVdubbin (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: (GnarPassatWagon)*

true but roof rack cost $ and as anyone who has built or is building a car on air knows $ can be scarce afterwards







why do these part have to be so expencive


----------



## GnarPassatWagon (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: (MKVdubbin)*

I'm building air for my car right now.. Trust me I know money is tight... but to me it's just another thing on the list. I got my VW Roof rack bars used for 90 bucks and then I'm getting a $60 basket rack







thats enought to hold the spare... Cheaper than most airride parts. and I really only plan to throw the spare up there when I'm going on further drives


----------



## MKVdubbin (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: (GnarPassatWagon)*

you know what would be gangsta a continental kit like on one school lincolns but on a jetta







yea I feel you on the rack it really comes down to the look for me. Im planning to paint the roof so I dont want to cover it. Dont Get me wrong I love roof racks and it pisses be off that my MK1 rabbit cant have one due toit complete lack of roof.


----------



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Plans have changed with this I am pretty sure.
I got my battery box and its freaking huge-really disappointed, but my fault. I was going to put it on the left side half under my false floor and half showing, but with the size of it plus the tank partially exposed also I would loose a lot of trunk space and it would look rather stupid in my opinion.
I am just going to put the battery box in the spare tire wheel well. What I have been considering is just cleaning up my stock spare really well and just putting it on the false floor with a sub inside it.
Not sure how this would look yet because it would take up a lot of space. I almost wish I didn't get this big 5 gallon tank as its really making my hatch layout difficult.


----------

